# take care, all the best, keep in touch



## showmustgoon

how can we translate these type of things into Romanian when we wrap up the letter?

thanks


----------



## renatapatry

*take care *       =  Ai grijă de tine!
*all the best *    = Toate cele bune!/Numai bine!
*keep in touch*  = Mai vorbim!/Ne mai auzim!/Ţinem legatura!


----------



## farscape

*Ne mai auzim* is not proper Romanian, it's much better *S-auzim (numai) de bine* - _Let's hear (only) good news from each other_.

Eu unul n-am mai auzit pâna acum pe cineva spunând, La revedere, ne mai  auzim... Renata, cred că te-ai lăsat furată de expresia în engleză   Mai degrabă "S-auzim (numai) de bine"

TT,


----------



## alinapopi

Bună,

Farscape, eu sunt plecată de 10 ani din ţară şi, în ultimul timp, vorbind cu dealerul nostru din România, îl tot aud: _Ne-auzim (ne mai auzim) la un telefon..._
La început îmi suna super ciudat, acum m-am obişnuit 

Cum zici tu, 
Later


----------



## farscape

alinapopi said:


> Bună,
> 
> Farscape, eu sunt plecată de 10 ani din ţară şi, în ultimul timp, vorbind cu dealerul nostru din România, îl tot aud: _Ne-auzim (ne mai auzim) la un telefon..._
> La început îmi suna super ciudat, acum m-am obişnuit
> 
> Cum zici tu,
> Later




Ai tu dreptate, Alina. Mai deunănzi scotoceam prin cotloanele  Internetului după oarece informaţii pentru un forero de-al nostru şi am  dat peste cea mai colorata formă de onanism lingvistic de până acum:  sms-speak combinat cu citate/expresii în engleza şi o superbă lipsa de  de incultură  

Din păcate limba o fasonează cei care o vorbesc mai mult iar nouă nu ne  rămâne decât să ne uităm de-afară prin geamurile aburite de tumultul  dezbaterilor.

S-auzim de bine,
f.


----------



## showmustgoon

guys thanks a lot, but i understand nothing in Romanian, so could you please clarify it a little bit in english?


----------



## farscape

The English discussion is pertaining to the question you asked and the part in Romanian is a rant about how the laguage is changing under the assault of English and SMS Romanian speakers and therefore irrelevant to you, but perhaps a bit impolite. Sorry.

BR,


----------



## showmustgoon

no problem thanks


----------

